# Gas tank / neck - better design ??



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a 65 GTO convertible and I am guessing an incorrect gas tank (please see picture). Filling the car up is a ROYAL PAIN IN THE A$$ as you are bent over pushing the filler into the neck and then have to be very careful as to not pump too fast otherwise the infamous back flow of gas out the neck  . Fun fun .

I am curious if folks have implemented a better neck design or relocated the neck to improve fill-ups ? Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks about right to me. Welcome to the world of old cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am going to replace my tank as it looks old and I believe has a leak on the top side. Any recommendations on replacement tanks?

Here are a few new tanks, any recommendations on fit and application ? :

Tom's Classics : (made in china) 2 3/8" line sending unit, 304 stainless tank https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/331163280070?

Tom's Classics : (made in china) 304 stainless https://www.ebay.com/itm/65-67-GTO-.../231902560464?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1

AM Autosport : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuel-Gas-T...d=231902560464&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Wholesale Parts : https://www.ebay.com/itm/21-5-Gallo...370953578898?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

The Tom's Classic claims to be 304 stainless (not sure what the originals were), but I am assuming the picture is incorrect as the sending unit location is wrong. (I have a question into the seller.)


----------



## GulleyGulley (Nov 11, 2017)

Make sure the filler neck has the correct offset like the originals. If not, the nozzle won't fit into the filler neck. Some of the aftermarket tanks need to be modified to work or get one without the filler neck attached.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Spectra, only the way to go. 
Buying locally allows you to examine and confirm no shipping damage. 
Prob worth ck'ing with OPGI as they are SoCal market based.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

cij911 said:


> I have a 65 GTO convertible and I am guessing an incorrect gas tank (please see picture). Filling the car up is a ROYAL PAIN IN THE A$$ as you are bent over pushing the filler into the neck and then have to be very careful as to not pump too fast otherwise the infamous back flow of gas out the neck  . Fun fun .
> 
> I am curious if folks have implemented a better neck design or relocated the neck to improve fill-ups ? Thanks in advance
> 
> Chris


Hold the vapor recovery snoot back and listen for the gurgle.
Takes practice to stop the back splash.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> Hold the vapor recovery snoot back and listen for the gurgle.
> Takes practice to stop the back splash.


Thanks Eric! The combination of the neck and being down low doesn't help. My 56' Bel Air is much easier to fill.

Chris


----------

